# Saturday's ride gone bad!!!



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

well, i went riding saturday and it was not meant to be from the get go! My buddy that was riding with me dumped him and his gf off in the first hole that we came to. then not too long after that, i broke a front axle doing something that i knew was a bad idea. and to top it all off, i was riding water wheelies and my right rear fell off a drop off in the pond. needless to say, once we got it back on its wheels and on dry land i got pulled back to the trailer and had to load up. BAD AFTERNOON!!! now if anyone has any special tips for draining my bike please DO TELL!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont crank it! drain all the oil and the carbs (unless its efi) and maek sure the airbox is goot and dry. pull the plugs make sure there's no water on top of the pistons. Pull the filter. Put in fresh oil & a new filter. start it, let it idle just long enough to circulate oil. like, 30 seconds - 1min. then drain it and do it again. make sure you take the filter off and let it drain out too. Put another new filter on once you have clean oil.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry to hear about that, lots of oil changes and marvins mystery oil


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I made the mistake once of trying to spin mine over after flipping it in the sand pit at Mud Creek. Lets just call it a hard learned lesson. I ended up pulling the jugs and prying the rings off the pistons. They were jammed in the ring groves so tight I had to clamp the pistons in a wood vise and use a hammer and chisel to get them out. Against my friends advice, I cleaned everything back up, used the old rings and pistons, put it back together with just new gaskets. That was three years ago and still no smoke! I got lucky.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425, we are on the same page. i try to stress to people that when something like that happens DO NOT try to crank it. thats all i know of too but thanks for the suggestions. luckily i learned all of that at other people's expense!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I figured you knew... but you know, just covering my end.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

dang coot!!!! hate that! You get it back right?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Happened to me a couple of times!! Go get some motor flush(auto zone) and drain the oil out ( leave old filter on) pour in motor flush let idle about 30 sec. and drain motor flush out replace filter and oil (should get it all the first time) the motor flush pushes the water out of the top side of engine . Alo dont forget front and rear diffs. I did one time cost about $275 to rebuild front diff.!! Good luck


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

this is what he gets for plannin a ride at the last minute and leavin the rest of his Freeks out!!!! hahaha!!! j/k Coot!!! Glad Dennis and Tab wasnt hurt either! Get that thing back right and let me know if you need any help. Daniel may have some popo axles you can rebuild for you. Give him a call.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to go lagrange to the popo shop to get a filter and some other stuff before i start. The last time i talked to D.P. he had four stock axles but that was last summer. I need to call him or go by there. And after i heard about the hunting club meeting i'm glad i went riding instead!!! thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yep wasnt a good one to say the least.... 

u still gonna ride up there? or u done completely?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Time to call Flynt...... oh I'm sorry wrong forum.......hahahaha


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Engine fog works good too, we use it on outboards when the end up in the lake 

(beer+ fishing+more beer = boat upsidedown, gear and motor in lake.)


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

never good!!! i'm most likely done riding up there JC


----------

